# 1000 watt sog yield



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 12, 2009)

Ok i just wanted some experienced opinion on what i could yield from my setup as of right now i have about 30-35 females all under a 1000watt 4x4 umbrella. 25 of the girls are in 5 gallon buckets 2 in each and the otheres are in .5 gallon to 1.5 gallon pots. They are all toped to have 4 internodes and they did about 25 days of veg. They have been flowering for since may1.

So whats ya guess on my yield


----------



## smokinrav (May 12, 2009)

It sounds like you have a bit too many plants for just a 1000 HPS, so I can't really guress a yield.


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 12, 2009)

smokinrav said:


> it sounds like you have a bit too many plants for just a 1000 hps, so i can't really guress a yield.


 
this is to many


----------



## Xare (May 13, 2009)

Hate to tell you, but those plants look terrible.

Iam guessing you started from seed and you have flipped to flower way too early. A real sog is done with Mature Clones. 

But you could be having some other issues too. Topping them has also caused alot of stress. 

What kind of soil are they in and do you feed them anything ?


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 13, 2009)

Xare said:


> Hate to tell you, but those plants look terrible.
> 
> Iam guessing you started from seed and you have flipped to flower way too early. A real sog is done with Mature Clones.
> 
> ...


 
i flipped to flowering so early i no at the time they werent were they currently are now and the only way to keep them alive was to 12/12 so they wouldnt be seen and also note that the plants in the orange buckets just hit 1 month of age like today or they will be in a couple days. the ones in the white ben are 3 weeks older. i have flowered from seed b4


----------



## Jobo (May 13, 2009)

You should put them in their own pots IMO


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 16, 2009)

a 4x5 room is perfect, depending on how big they get a realistic grow in soil should be around 1/2gram/watt


----------



## Xare (May 17, 2009)

This thread is a perfect example of why you should never flower from seed.

It takes weeks of 12/12 lighting before the young seedlings even think about flowering.

A waste of Vegg time...


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (May 17, 2009)

Xare said:


> This thread is a perfect example of why you should never flower from seed.


Sorry but I have to dissagree here. This thread is more so a perfect example of poor care or lack of good neutrients, good soil, not enough containers or simply a new grower that doesnt know better.

Check this link out, https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/175751-multi-strain-12-12-seed.html Just scan through the many pictures he has there and his grow isnt done yet but its still rather impressive for ONLY 400W of light. 



Xare said:


> It takes weeks of 12/12 lighting before the young seedlings even think about flowering.
> 
> A waste of Vegg time...


Totally agree here. Vegging them for 2 weeks or so on large light cycle then switching to 12/12 after that 2 weeks will for sure give you better results. I had played arround with this sort of thing before I was able to set up a veg/mother room allong with my bloom room. Taking clones/cuttings then rooting/growing them for 2 to 3 weeks in the veg room then transfered to the bloom room will not only out do a 12/12 from seed grow but it will give you a total female garden of a phenotype that you already know is good. 2 rooms and learning/knowing how to clone is by far the more superior way, however yes it does require more resources/risk as well.

I just think that from the looks of that 1 picture that theres problems here that could be blamed far easier than the light cycle. The small containers, multiple plants in the same container are very obvious issues. I would also expect that there could be other reasons such as crapy soil or neuts, and a slew of others. This grower would benifit from some webpage and forum research on growing, so do some reading and keep at it..


----------



## dankmango (May 17, 2009)

a SoG is to utilize small plants that mature quickly and all have an even canopy. so use clones and put them all in same size container so they finish the same. its all about uniformity. like the military. haha


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 17, 2009)

Wow that looks relly bad might want to start over I would be suprized if you got any thing worth showing off that...


----------



## jeff f (May 17, 2009)

jeese guys, go easy on him. they aint no worse than any new growers stuff we have seen before. looks like your pots ar big enough. i would take the clones in the small containers and plant them in the big containers. dont worry about doubling them up. i do it all the time with 2.5 gal pots. i usually prefer single plants in single 1 gal pots but 2 females in a single 5 gal bucket is plenty of soil. make sure you are using good soil like miracle grow. if you arent, go ahead and transplant in good soil and use some time release bloom ferts you buy at wally world. i always use MG stuff and its pretty perfect for weed growing. if you replant put them on 18 hours for a week or two then start the 12/12 again. that will really inprove yeild. your watts to area is just about right. they should yield pretty good if you get the soil and nutes right. get the light as close as you can and still maintain 80 degrees or less at the top of the canopy. post back and let us see your advancing


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 19, 2009)

jeff f said:


> jeese guys, go easy on him. they aint no worse than any new growers stuff we have seen before. looks like your pots ar big enough. i would take the clones in the small containers and plant them in the big containers. dont worry about doubling them up. i do it all the time with 2.5 gal pots. i usually prefer single plants in single 1 gal pots but 2 females in a single 5 gal bucket is plenty of soil. make sure you are using good soil like miracle grow. if you arent, go ahead and transplant in good soil and use some time release bloom ferts you buy at wally world. i always use MG stuff and its pretty perfect for weed growing. if you replant put them on 18 hours for a week or two then start the 12/12 again. that will really inprove yeild. your watts to area is just about right. they should yield pretty good if you get the soil and nutes right. get the light as close as you can and still maintain 80 degrees or less at the top of the canopy. post back and let us see your advancing


 
ok i have moved the light closer in the last couple days about another foot and a half closer and it still barely gets to 80* in the shed. i swear my 400 watt hps was hotter then my agromax 1000 but wateva. as of today they are about 19-20 days of 12/12 none of my thai super sknunk have shown sex yet neither has about half of my kings kush fems. my disiel fem hasnt shown sex either but she is growing much faster now. most of my kings kush's are growing incredibly slow except like 1 or 2 of them. all my bag seeds that werent male have plenty hairs now and are just starting to bud. my predictions are that i will atleast get 1LB dry from over 25 girls and there not clones. ive seen good yields on 12/12 from seed and all my girls veged for atleast 3 weeks. i got plenty pics just bear with me.


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 19, 2009)

first pic is the whole grow room and the rest are all kings kush


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 19, 2009)

Bagsseds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 19, 2009)

My 1 desiel fem and my 4 thai super skunks


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 20, 2009)

I have a question what are the best bloom nutes that i should use my last soil grow with my 400 watt i only used mollases the whole grow and that was it and had good frosty results with that but i want to maxamize my potential with this grow


----------



## nilz (May 30, 2009)

vegging is your friend bud


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Jun 1, 2009)

day 31 of 12/12
what do you think


----------



## mame (Jun 1, 2009)

They would have been a lot nicer if you just vegged for a while. they are pretty scrawny looking.


----------



## Xare (Jun 1, 2009)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> day 31 of 12/12
> what do you think


 You can add another 30 days onto your flowering time.

So instead of a normal 7-8 weeks it will take you about 12 because your trying to flower from seed.


The plants struggle to catch up on flowering hormone production. This causes the stress your suffering.


----------



## Mr. (Jun 7, 2009)

Do the buckets have drain holes in them, and are they sitting in something to gather the runoff? If not then I'd suggest it.


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Jun 10, 2009)

mr. said:


> do the buckets have drain holes in them, and are they sitting in something to gather the runoff? If not then i'd suggest it.


ofcourse they have drain holes



day 41 of 12/12 update


----------



## 303 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thats really terrible


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 10, 2009)

it lokk bad but hay u are going to get some bud next time veg mater of fact y dont u veg now and when it time harvest them you can flower the other one that way u have a lot of plant


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Jun 10, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> it lokk bad but hay u are going to get some bud next time veg mater of fact y dont u veg now and when it time harvest them you can flower the other one that way u have a lot of plant


i dont understand what you mean by veg now you i only have 1 onethousandwatt and 1 room


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 15, 2009)

you need to get a small tent some cfl and make aveg room


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 15, 2009)

check out my grow in my sig


----------



## naturalhigh (Jun 15, 2009)

id sayif your not too far along...throw eveyrhting in the big pots...veg longer..and have a screen ready..but those plants dont look good.,.you need to get moms and then clones..thne 1 to 2 lbs on a sog of 55 plants is easy breazy...


----------



## hunter21312 (Jun 20, 2010)

make a vegg room which means set ur timer to 18/6 (18 hours on and 6 hours off) then after they get about 12 inches tall throw them into flower..i mean it does look like ur progressing but SLOWLY and the time that u have to wait for all them to flower is gonna disapoint u and the end man u just need to get all u can


----------

